# "Electrical panel exploded" injures 2 workers



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...ire.html?goback=.gde_2740426_member_239320987


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn. Prayers to them and their families. Work safe dudes!


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....Hope for a speedy recovery...godspeed !


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

we should never underestimate the destructive powers of electricity & always approach with caution. BE SAFE GUYS!


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

This is why my employer discourages us from opening live panels. Sometimes you have to, but every time you do it it is like russian roulette. One of these times it is going to go off like it did for these two folks.

I have no interest in getting carried out in a bag.


----------

